# Another thermapen sale ! !!



## sb59 (Sep 5, 2014)

http://campaign.thermoworks.com/201...ntent=inbox&utm_campaign=Sep2014-buy-brown-cs


----------



## sb59 (Sep 14, 2014)

Still on,  1023/14


----------



## sb59 (Oct 23, 2014)

Bump ! Still on 10-23-2014


----------



## daricksta (Oct 23, 2014)

SB59 said:


> Still on,  1023/14


I have the therm I like but I've got to admit I love the ad copy. With "brown is a comforting...color" and comparing it to chocolate and ribeye steaks and the like, and with "some people say Brown Thermapens are the fastest" it's hilarious and would most likely convince me to buy one if I was in the market. One of the most creatively funny ads I've ever read.

I just bought a purple ThermoPop for my wife and it looks like my daughter will be getting a blue one for her birthday. Thermapen is a really good company putting out great products.


----------



## beatnikrogers (Nov 9, 2014)

Why spend 80 something dollars when you can get just about the same thing for $25?

I bought one a couple months ago and I've never looked back


----------



## sb59 (Nov 10, 2014)

Good find, if it works as advertised! I've never heard of this brand before, but many others have made similar claims, but so far only the thermapen has lived up to them. Order one,try it out and if it works submit a review and save some folks some money!


----------



## daricksta (Nov 11, 2014)

I own this one. Paid $60 at a BBQ class I took. 
The company is located in Oregon but the therm is made in China. Yeah, it's a Thermapen knockoff but so far it's been outstanding. Tested it side by side with a ThermoPop and it was just as fast and just as accurate. I use the CDN, bought the ThermoPop for my wife.


----------



## dr k (Nov 12, 2014)

beatnikrogers said:


> Why spend 80 something dollars when you can get just about the same thing for $25?
> 
> I bought one a couple months ago and I've never looked back


52 Amazon reviews averaging over 4 stars out of 5  with a magnetic back like all my probe therms with a 4 sec. read for $24.99.  I'm asking for it for Xmas.  Thanks for the tip.

-Kurt


----------



## rpcookin (Dec 6, 2014)

SB59 said:


> Good find, if it works as advertised! I've never heard of this brand before, but many others have made similar claims, but so far only the thermapen has lived up to them. Order one,try it out and if it works submit a review and save some folks some money!


I've used my Thermapen for about 10 years now, including 2 years at our beach house in the Bahamas where the salt air killed just about every other electronic gadget I own, and my original Thermapen is still kicking.  It's on its 3rd battery, and I count on it for just about every piece of meat I cook, indoors and out.


----------



## remmy700p (Dec 10, 2014)

This ThermoWorks thermo is on sale right now for $16 (normally $29): http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low_cost/rt301wa.html













rt301wa_z_d.jpg



__ remmy700p
__ Dec 10, 2014


----------



## sb59 (Jan 3, 2015)

beatnikrogers said:


> Why spend 80 something dollars when you can get just about the same thing for $25?
> 
> I bought one a couple months ago and I've never looked back





Dr K said:


> 52 Amazon reviews averaging over 4 stars out of 5  with a magnetic back like all my probe therms with a 4 sec. read for $24.99.  I'm asking for it for Xmas.  Thanks for the tip.
> 
> -Kurt


Well how's that thermometer working out? Lets get a review!


----------



## dr k (Jan 3, 2015)

SB59 said:


> Well how's that thermometer working out? Lets get a review!


Thanks for the reminder SB59.  You saved me the time to look up this thread.  I just did the water tests and it's still at my girlfriends house.  I need to get it home to take a pic for the review.  It'll be on this thread soon.

-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Jan 5, 2015)

beatnikrogers said:


> Why spend 80 something dollars when you can get just about the same thing for $25?
> 
> I bought one a couple months ago and I've never looked back


Beatnikrogers gets the credit for my purchase and review of the Lavatools Thermowand from the link above.

Thermowand:                              Thermapen:

$24.99                                         $80+

accuracy +,- 0.9*F,+,- 0.4*C       accuracy +,- 0.7*F, +,- 0.4*C

4 sec. read                                  3 sec. read

-40*F+C, +482*F, +250*C           -58*F, -50*C, +572*F, +300*C

Magnetic back

Lanyard hole

Lifetime warranty

The thermowand has a lifetime warranty, open to turn on, close to turn off, auto off, antimicrobial shell, magnetic back, lanyard hole and dishwasher safe to 150*F but that will never be tested.  Like all my therms, this will just be wiped with a paper towel with soap and water or alcohol pad.  The thermowand Ice water tested at 32*F and boil tested at 211*F at an altitude of 735 ft.  It tested 98.5*F under the tongue.  So far so great!













CAM00211.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jan 5, 2015


















CAM00214.jpg



__ dr k
__ Jan 5, 2015






-Kurt


----------



## sb59 (Jan 5, 2015)

Quote

It tested 98.5*F under the tongue.  So far so great!

You know that's not the most accurate place to check your temp.!


----------



## dr k (Jan 5, 2015)

SB59 said:


> Quote
> 
> It tested 98.5*F under the tongue.  So far so great!
> 
> You know that's not the most accurate place to check your temp.!


It is if the range of the therm is between -40*F and +482*F and your checking the temp of a healthy human.  The therm doesn't know what it's being stuck into.  Did you not see the results from the ice water and boiling?


----------



## sb59 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dr K said:


> It is if the range of the therm is between -40*F and +482*F and your checking the temp of a healthy human.  The therm doesn't know what it's being stuck into.  Did you not see the results from the ice water and boiling?


Your handle is Dr K and you didn't get the pun?


----------



## dr k (Jan 5, 2015)

SB59 said:


> Your handle is Dr K and you didn't get the pun?


lol it went right over my head.  Probably because I'm not a doctor.  How ironic.  The handle came from grade school when I was playing basketball with a soccer ball since I didn't have a basketball.


----------



## bregent (Jan 8, 2015)

My Thermowand arrived just in time for Christmas Prime Rib. Tested and it was 32F ice bath, 21F2 boil. I just couldn't justify $90 for a Thermopen. Even though I'm sure the build quality is better, the Thermowand seems to be well made and should last for years.


----------



## thesmokist (Jan 8, 2015)

80 some dollars really! Ive got a cheapo one I got from Kroger 3 years ago for 8 bucks that works great.


----------



## dr k (Jan 9, 2015)

bregent said:


> My Thermowand arrived just in time for Christmas Prime Rib. Tested and it was 32F ice bath, 21F2 boil. I just couldn't justify $90 for a Thermopen. Even though I'm sure the build quality is better, the Thermowand seems to be well made and should last for years.


I couldn't justify it either for a one second difference in speed.  You can almost get four thermowands for the price of one Thermapen.  Thermapens maybe made better but they don't have a lifetime warranty like the Thermowand.  I've been reading people paying a service fee for having the Thermapen repaired.  You tube has a video on How a thermapen is made and a review on the Thermowand.  It seems like a nerve wracking delicate process to build these therms with the hair sized wires and tiny solder joints.

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Jan 9, 2015)

SB59 said:


> Your handle is Dr K and you didn't get the pun?


I didn't even see the pun!

However, where were you guys last summer before I bought my CDN for $60?????????? I'm OK with the ThermoPop I bought the wife even though it wasn't on sale.


----------



## dr k (Jan 9, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> noug
> 
> However, where were you guys last summer before I bought my CDN for $60?????????? I'm OK with the ThermoPop I bought the wife even though it wasn't on sale.


If it wasn't for Beatnikroger's 5th post on this thread 11.9.14 I would still be using my instant read dial therms, which are fast enough and accurate.  I don't miss trying to read the temp on the face of a dial the size of a nickel.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 9, 2015)

Dr K said:


> If it wasn't for Beatnikroger's 5th post on this thread 11.9.14 I would still be using my instant read dial therms, which are fast enough and accurate.  I don't miss trying to read the temp on the face of a dial the size of a nickel.


I've done my time with the cheap versions of both the dial and digital nickel-sized therms. I don't regret my purchases of the CDN and other therms I've bought since then, though. You pay more for some things which is offset by the really good deals you get on other things.

I just like expressing mock outrage. It's part of my carefully-crafted image.


----------

